# Recommend me a hotel in Portland



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2014)

As above please.  Am only there one night so would be good if it's pretty central and close to stuff to see, bars and restaurants etc.

Thank you


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2014)

Have you had a rummage about on airbnb?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2014)

Not yet - wanted to see if anyone had recommendations 1st.  That will be my next stop


----------



## Belushi (Jul 29, 2014)

Maine or Oregon?

Not that I can help - I just want to show off my geography skillz


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2014)

Crikey - I didn't realise there were 2 in the US    Oregon.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 29, 2014)

Portland OR is super cheap as far as rent, for some very nice places too!...I was looking through their craigslist and couldn't believe what you could get for your money there. 
So, I'm with editor..scour Airbnb a bit, you might find some pretty sweet accommodations. 

if it's Portland Maine I can probably ask around / help you find somewhere good. That's not far from here and is somewhere everyone's been.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 29, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Portland OR is super cheap as far as rent, for some very nice places too!...I was looking through their craigslist and couldn't believe what you could get for your money there.
> So, I'm with editor..scour Airbnb a bit, you might find some pretty sweet accommodations.
> 
> if it's Portland Maine I can probably ask around / help you find somewhere good. That's not far from here and is somewhere everyone's been.


Wow! The plural of accomodation is accomodations?

Every day is a school day


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 29, 2014)

Quality Hotel Bentinck Portland Victoria was nice when I stayed there.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Wow! The plural of accomodation is accomodations?
> 
> Every day is a school day



it might not be in the UK...so don't go around saying it now without checking. Unless you wanna be super awesome US style Fez


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

19sixtysix said:


> Quality Hotel Bentinck Portland Victoria was nice when I stayed there.



which Portland!!?!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

actually, that must be Oregon, right? can tell by the name


----------



## Manter (Jul 30, 2014)

I've stayed in the Lucia and the Kimpton. And the Westin, but everyone in the bar there assumed I was a call girl, so I wouldn't recommend it.... Lucia is sort of tastefully luxurious business hotel. I liked it, but I was there for work, so grey and cream and restful worked for me 
Kimpton is 'European style' which seemed to involve condoms in the mini bar and a full length mirror by the shower.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've stayed in the Lucia and the Kimpton. And the Westin, but everyone in the bar there assumed I was a call girl, so I wouldn't recommend it.... Lucia is sort of tastefully luxurious business hotel. I liked it, but I was there for work, so grey and cream and restful worked for me
> Kimpton is 'European style' which seemed to involve condoms in the mini bar and a full length mirror by the shower.



eta never mind!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Crikey - I didn't realise there were 2 in the US    Oregon.




OOps didn't see this! well, I did but didn't think you were the OP


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 30, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> which Portland!!?!



This Portland VIC where I joined the ship.


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2014)

I would have been able to help if it was Portland, ME. As it's not, I can't.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

strung out said:


> I would have been able to help if it was Portland, ME. As it's not, I can't.



Portland, ME is great. I was there a few weeks ago


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Portland, ME is great. I was there a few weeks ago


I'm visiting next year as one of my best friends lives there


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

19sixtysix said:


> This Portland VIC where I joined the ship.
> View attachment 58596 View attachment 58594 View attachment 58595



that's not even in the US!  


sorry for the thread derail btw colacubes


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok because I watch new posts and not forums I got it wrong first but if you're wrong best policy is to ignore it and carry on. Portland VIC is a really nice seaside town


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

19sixtysix said:


> Ok because I watch new posts and not forums I got it wrong first but if you're wrong best policy is to ignore it and carry on. Portland VIC is a really nice seaside town



they're ALL really nice seaside towns   I looked up the hotel you mentioned...looks amazing!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 30, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> they're ALL really nice seaside towns   I looked up the hotel you mentioned...looks amazing!



I had to be good. I was spending the next 11 nights in a hammock all at sea. BTW Portland NSW is land locked.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

The Ace Hotel sounds perfect for the true wacky/ hipster Portland experience, and reviews say it's close to everything http://www.yelp.com/biz/ace-hotel-portland-portland

btw, yelp is great for searching for anything you want to find in the US. take bad reviews with a grain of salt. the site seems to attract a certain % of professional complainers who freak out over things nobody else would notice.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 30, 2014)

Hotel Modera also looks good http://www.yelp.com/biz/hotel-modera-portland


----------



## ash (Jul 30, 2014)

O


Belushi said:


> Maine or Oregon?
> 
> Not that I can help - I just want to show off my geography skillz


or Bill


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 30, 2014)

The Deuce Hotel, obviously!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 30, 2014)

http://www.jupiterhotel.com/default-en.html


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry, can't help with hotels but would simply add that Portland, Or is a great place to visit, very green and very liberal. You can walk or cycle everywhere. It's very cycle friendly. It's shopping is also tax free. If you can, try and stay more than a night, it'll be worth it.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm so stoopid; try this http://www.timberlinelodge.com/   Here's Johnny!
Last time I tried to go there the roads were closed with snowfall.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2015)

Just found out, and hopefully of interest to people on here, that you can now get direct flights from London to Portland! They are from icelandair. Portland is such a cool place. It could be worth it!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 22, 2015)

strung out said:


> I would have been able to help if it was Portland, ME. As it's not, I can't.



Portland Maine recommendations for us please! We're going next month.

ETA: Also Miss Caphat - any suggestions for things to do in that area would be great. I think we'll probably be hiring a car so will be able to get to places.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 22, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Portland Maine recommendations for us please! We're going next month.



Stephen King country :thumbs :  Watch out for clowns


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 22, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Stephen King country :thumbs :  Watch out for clowns



Handy advice. I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## Maltin (Jul 22, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Portland Maine recommendations for us please! We're going next month.
> 
> ETA: Also Miss Caphat - any suggestions for things to do in that area would be great. I think we'll probably be hiring a car so will be able to get to places.


I've not been but heard you need to eat the lobster there.

http://maine-lobster.com/maine-lobster-season

Acadia National Park is not far away and is meant to be good (3 hours away).

http://www.nps.gov/acad/index.htm


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 28, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Portland Maine recommendations for us please! We're going next month.
> 
> ETA: Also Miss Caphat - any suggestions for things to do in that area would be great. I think we'll probably be hiring a car so will be able to get to places.



I missed this tag somehow. Well, it seems like you guys have had a great time there (not sure if you're still there or not?) let me know if you have any questions and I would love to hear about your trip. 
You picked a perfect time to go to Maine  (too bad there's no lobster smilie)


----------

